# Automatic Going Fast



## Stifler (Apr 29, 2006)

Can anyone help me? Forgive me but I don't know too much about watches. I have recently purchased a CWC Navy divers automatic with date watch. I am very pleased with it but I have noticed that it seems to be running fast by about 10 seconds a day. I know this doesn't sound like much but I am sure I never had this on my Seiko Kinnetic. Is there anything for me to worry about or is that just the way automatics are? Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stifler said:


> Can anyone help me? Forgive me but I don't know too much about watches. I have recently purchased a CWC Navy divers automatic with date watch. I am very pleased with it but I have noticed that it seems to be running fast by about 10 seconds a day. I know this doesn't sound like much but I am sure I never had this on my Seiko Kinnetic. Is there anything for me to worry about or is that just the way automatics are? Cheers


Nothing to worry about +10 seconds a day is pretty good, it could be adjusted to about 5 seconds or so however in my opinion it wouldn't be worth it.

It's a great watch ... congratulations!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum,









Thats fine for a auto, welcome to the world of mechanicals


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I remember buying my Rolex Submariner







she would gain like 40 secs or so a week, couldn't stand it at the time







owned her for 5yrs and didn't really lose any money.

Regs

Bry



jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trixie (May 17, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are so funny. I do not know a thing about mechanicals. However I think it is interesting. I really just like to have new people to talk to online.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

trixie said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum,
> ...

















Welcome trixie


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

trixie said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum,
> ...


Welcome trixe ... its a good place to hang out even if you arent a watch nut


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Well done on Your CWC divers watch they are very sought after just wear it on Your Wrist for around a week and then check the results,in the meantime enjoy Your great new watch!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice watch Stifler - another one that is on the list


----------

